# All dialects: ice cream cone



## elroy

Hello!

How do you say "ice cream cone" in your dialect?  And do you know the etymology?

In Palestinian Arabic, I've heard:

أرطوس (arTūs) - in Jerusalem - this is what I use
صاروخ (Sarūx) - in the Galilee
كنبع (kunbo3) - I've only heard this one used by my cousin who is from Beit Jala 

The etymology of صاروخ is obvious since it's just the Arabic word for "rocket" or "missile," but I don't know about the other two.  Any ideas? 

Thanks!


----------



## barkoosh

We say قرن بوظة. Some say كورنيه (from the French 'cornet').


----------



## elroy

barkoosh said:


> We say قرن بوظة.


  This sounds funny because we say قرن موز for a banana.


----------



## momai

Hi,
I myself use قبوع but it seems to me through searching through the internet that كورنيه and بوري ,especially the latter one, are the most used words in Syria.


----------



## elroy

momai said:


> قبوع


 This one is also funny because it means "hood" in Palestinian Arabic!   But it sounds kind of similar to كنبع so maybe they're related?  In Beit Jala ق is pronounced ك so maybe it was originally قنبع?  Does قبوع mean "hood" in Syrian too?  Do you think that's the etymology?

بوري is a type of fish, isn't it?


----------



## momai

elroy said:


> Does قبوع mean "hood" in Syrian too?


Well, it looks similar to Syrian قبوعة ,which means a hat.


> Do you think that's the etymology?


أعتقد أن جميع هذه الكلمات على صلة أو بالأحرى مشتقة من الفعل قبع بمعنى القبوع أي التموضع والتمركز على شيء ما


> بوري is a type of fish, isn't it?


Yes,it is. It also means many other things among them are those long metal tubes that are used for transporting the smoke generated by the fire inside a صوبا.


----------



## tounsi51

Kornou glace in TA


----------



## djara

Another TA expression: كورنو جيلاط from Italian corno = horn and gelatti = ice cream


----------



## Ashraf Mahmoud

elroy said:


> أرطوس (arTūs) - in Jerusalem - this is what I use
> 
> The etymology of صاروخ is obvious since it's just the Arabic word for "rocket" or "missile," but I don't know about the other two.  Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks!



أرطوس من قرطاس
أرطوس ده اسم الدلع 
link


----------



## elroy

Thanks, Ashraf!  How do you say "ice cream cone" in Egyptian?


----------



## Ashraf Mahmoud

We call the cone shape that we put ice cream in (بسكويتة) , because it is made of biscuit.


----------



## elroy

But if you wanted to buy an ice cream cone (cone + ice cream), what would you say?


----------



## Hemza

Ashraf Mahmoud said:


> We call the cone shape that we put ice cream in (بسكويتة) , because it is made of biscuit.



What about دندرمة? My Egyptian friend taught me it .

As for قرطاس, I think in لغة سوقية المغرب, it means something like "a beautiful girl", kind of Egyptian مزة.


----------



## elroy

Hemza said:


> As for قرطاس, I think in لغة سوقية المغرب لغة المغرب السوقية, it means something like "a beautiful girl", kind of Egyptian مزة.


 That's interesting, because صاروخ (one of the words used in PA for "ice cream cone") is used that way in Jordan.


----------



## Hemza

Thanks for correcting me . As for "Ice cream corner", I have no idea, I never ate those from Morocco, I dislike them and I never heard the word used, although I suspect it to be a French word.

You mean that if you ask for an ice cream corner in Jordan the Palestinian way, you may get involved into troubles?


----------



## apricots

Hemza said:


> You mean that if you ask for an ice cream corner in Jordan the Palestinian way, you may get involved into troubles?



They might hand you a spliff too!


----------



## cherine

Ashraf Mahmoud said:


> We call the cone shape that we put ice cream in (بسكويتة) , because it is made of biscuit.





elroy said:


> But if you wanted to buy an ice cream cone (cone + ice cream), what would you say?


When we buy ice cream, we're asked (or we specify ahead) whether we want it في كُبَّاية (in a cup) or في بسكوتة (in a cone) because, as Ashraf saidm cones are made of بسكوت.
So, I don't really understand your question 
Another word, which I'm not sure whether it's still used, is kono كونو that was invented(?) by an icecream company, the product is known as كيمو كونو, I think you can photos of it online if you google the name.


Hemza said:


> What about دندرمة? My Egyptian friend taught me it .


I don't know if anyone still uses it. It sounds very old to me, like black-and-white movies old. And there's a song called دوق الدندرمة that was made in the 60s or maybe before that.


----------



## apricots

دندرمة is just the Turkish word, isn't it?


----------



## elroy

cherine said:


> So, I don't really understand your question


 I mean like if you're just at home and want to say "I want to go buy an ice cream cone," how would you say that?  أيس كريم في بسكويتة?


apricots said:


> دندرمة is just the Turkish word, isn't it?


 As far as I know "dondurma" in Turkish is just "ice cream" in general, not "ice cream cone" specifically.


----------



## cherine

elroy said:


> I mean like if you're just at home and want to say "I want to go buy an ice cream cone," how would you say that?  أيس كريم في بسكويتة?


Yes, and I think I would say baskootet ice cream بسكوتة آيس كريم.
By the way, in EA, we say baskoota (and baskoot for buiscuit). Some say baskawiit(a), but I can't say for sure how common it is these days.


> As far as I know "dondurma" in Turkish is just "ice cream" in general, not "ice cream cone" specifically.


Yes, dandorma is the Turkish word for ice cream, and it was used in Egypt until maybe a couple of decades ago.


----------

